
Remember Rust with Anki - shinryuu
https://www.argpar.se/posts/programming/remembering-rust-with-anki/
======
tvanantwerp
Personally, I never use a pre-made Anki deck. It feels like skipping over the
initial learning period that I'm trying to lock-in with further study. Making
every card I use myself means that I won't be totally baffled the first time
it comes up, and there's a good reason I added it in the first place.

Using a pre-made deck just feels like a barrage of random information like
this:
[https://twitter.com/zbgolia/status/1138489910757920769](https://twitter.com/zbgolia/status/1138489910757920769)

~~~
sesteel
Agreed; but once reading through [https://doc.rust-
lang.org/stable/book/](https://doc.rust-lang.org/stable/book/) it is nice to
have a deck like this. I wish it would be standard that all docs and books
would include an Anki deck. I cannot remember squat without practice.

------
blaisio
I strongly recommend Anki, not just for learning Rust but for learning
anything. It is a really amazing and underutilized tool. Not everyone likes
flash cards, and it won't fix that, but it does make them far more effective.

------
iandanforth
It would be helpful if there were a few sample cards added to the blog post.

~~~
komali2
Agreed. Here on my phone in the gym, I'm really curious about the cards. To
see them, I'd have to find a computer - last I checked I can't upload a deck
from ankimobile.

~~~
dmix
Here's a few screenshots
[https://imgur.com/a/OMvlzij](https://imgur.com/a/OMvlzij)

------
andyonthewings
On one hand, I understand how beneficial is to learn a new programming
language. On the other hand, having to constantly beaten by mixing up simple
language syntax, googling how to find an element in an array, or even create
an Anki deck to revise from time to time is so funny to me.

The one thing that actually helped me to jump between languages and platforms
is Haxe. Just use the same syntax and API for the basic stuff, and put the
focus on actually building the program. I still have to understand and know
well about the target (be it C++, JS, or Python), but the time and the mental
effort saved from googling about basic syntax and standard APIs is massive.

------
0815test
This just isn't complete without rewriting Anki itself in Rust.

------
vikeri
While Rust is great, one of the things I love with LISP (Clojure) is once you
spend 3 min learning the syntax you know it or can guess the syntax in 99% of
cases. No need to look up how to do something complicated, just look at the
order of arguments.

------
chipuni
I did the same thing for Java about a year ago:

[https://ankiweb.net/shared/info/647806244](https://ankiweb.net/shared/info/647806244)

~~~
dmix
I'd love one of these for Elixir/Erlang and probably more so Haskell.

------
karlmcguire
If you need flashcards to remember syntax, you're probably not writing/reading
enough code.

~~~
nudq
If you're writing 'enough' Rust, you're probably a Mozilla employee.

~~~
stusmall
I've been writing almost exclusively rust in my day job at ThreatX for about 3
years now. It's getting picked up more and more in production everyday. It's a
great, modern, maintainable, secure alternative to C/C++. I couldn't imagine
doing another greenfield project in C again.

